# Help! I can't install qmail!

## McVeigh

well I got apache working and the next thing I wanted to do was set up qmail.

```

midas root # emerge --pretend qmail

These are the packages that I would merge, in order.

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild  N   ] sys-apps/ucspi-tcp-0.88-r1 to /

[ebuild  N   ] sys-apps/daemontools-0.76-r1 to /

[blocks B    ] virtual/mta (net-mail/ssmtp)

[ebuild  N   ] net-mail/dot-forward-0.71 to /

[ebuild  N   ] net-mail/checkpassword-0.90 to /

[ebuild  N   ] net-mail/qmail-1.03-r7 to /

midas root # emerge qmail

Calculating dependencies ...done!

!!! Error: the virtual/mta package conflicts with this package and both can't be installed on the same system together.

midas root #
```

this is the ouput I get, what is virtual/mta? and How can I safely get rid of it?

----------

## wizy

emerge unmerge ssmtp

That will remove the ssmtp package.  I did it and it didnt seem to break anything, then I emerge'd qmail and qmail-pop3d and they are up and running fine.

----------

## CMitchell

 *wizy wrote:*   

> emerge unmerge ssmtp
> 
> That will remove the ssmtp package.  I did it and it didnt seem to break anything, then I emerge'd qmail and qmail-pop3d and they are up and running fine.

 

same here. that's all you need to do!

----------

## McVeigh

thanks! that did it!!

----------

